# Favorite Movies



## freaknuts (Jul 10, 2008)

List me your top 5 favorite movies of all time!

mine are



the Simpsons Movie
Beverly Hills Ninja
Slither
Nacho Libre
Napolean Dynamite


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 10, 2008)

Eh, I can't boil down every movie I've seen to just 5 or 10 -- I've got 100 or so DVDs in my collection which I've chosen carefully, and happen to think that they're all really good (yes, even _Home on the Range_).

But anyway...

Last year: _American Gangster_ and _Zodiac_

This year (so far): _Cloverfield_


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooo, this is gonna be tough..........lesse....

1) Spirit
2) Contact
3) Titan A.E.
4) Lion King
5) Homeward Bound

Those are probably my top 5 but that is probably not the order I like them, and there are also several more I really like ^..^.........probably should have listed like my top 20......


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Jul 10, 2008)

1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Yojimbo the Bodyguard
3. Shake Hands with the Devil
4. The Constant Gardener
5. V for Vendetta

So many good films to choose from... -.-


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 10, 2008)

1. Velvet Goldmine
2. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

the rest are about equal an consist of horror and zombie movies and maybe some other random ones.  Shaun of the dead in there of course.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 10, 2008)

1. SpaceBalls
2. Bruce Almighty
3. Robin Hood Men In Tights
4. Howls Moving Castle
5. Silent Hill


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 11, 2008)

1)TMNT
2)Silent Hill
3)RE
4)Casper
5)sweeny Todd

there are more but this is in my top 5


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 11, 2008)

My top 10

 1. Let there be rock the movie
 2. Sonic the hedgehog movie
 3. The lion king (In spanish)
 4. Beyond the Mat
 5. Nightmare on Elms street (friday the 13th)
 6. Chucky
 7. Manic Cop
 8. The Spongebob movie 
 9.  Super Size me
 10. Borat.

Those are mine lol


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 11, 2008)

1. Terminator 2
2. The Breakfast Club
3. Fox & The Hound
4. Secret of NIMH
5. Die Hard


----------



## Azure (Jul 11, 2008)

1. Shawshank Redemption.
2. The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly.
3. Robin Hood-Disney Version.
4. The Wall.
5. Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> 5. Saving Private Ryan.



Can't believe I forgot that one ^_^U

1. Terminator 2
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. The Breakfast Club
4. The Fox & The Hound
5. Secret of NIMH


----------



## Monarq (Jul 11, 2008)

Animal House
Borat
and now the mindblock sets in...


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 11, 2008)

All of the Evil Dead, movies, esp. Evil Dead 2. Re-Animator (and Bride of Re-Animator). Just about anything with Crispin Glover in it (yessssssssss!). Monster movies from the 80s - I'm talking Gremlins, Troll, An American Werewolf in London, Pumpkinhead, that sort of dealie. Most movies dealing with sideshows. Horror movies in general, although most recent ones have been pretty lame. Anything by Jan Svankmajer is a done deal, and stop motion, man, I love the stop motion. The Jim Henson movies with creepy realistic puppets, like Labyrinth and Dark Crystal. French movies of a particular extraction, such as A Very Long Engagment, Strayed, Paris Je T'aime. The Hannibal Lecter movie with the young sexy Hannibal. Tim Burton movies, before he was replaced by a talentless pod person.


----------



## Twitchtail (Jul 15, 2008)

In no particular order:
1) V For Vendetta
2) Sweeney Todd
3) Unbreakable
4) Indian Jones (I'm lumping these together)
5) The Number 23


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 15, 2008)

- Indy Franchise
- The original Star Wars.
- Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

Into The Wild

Dark City

Snatch

The Machinist


----------



## firefly8083 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow... WAY TOO MANY TO LIST... but for starters

Tank Girl
Mallrats
The Shining (Jack Nicholson version)
In the Mouth of Madness
Event Horizon

but there are soooooo many more...lol I am a movie freak XP


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a list of favorite movies, but the one I could actually watch over and over is Sprited Away.


----------



## Monak (Jul 16, 2008)

black sheep
cone heads
billy madison
die hard with a vengeance
fifth element
shaun of the dead
hot fuzz
crank


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2008)

Monak said:


> cone heads


YOU ARE UNACCEPTABLE!!! MEBS MEBS!


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 16, 2008)

Equilibrium
Seven
Boondock Saints
The Departed (took place of Goodfellas)
Hunted


----------



## kayko (Jul 18, 2008)

1. robin hood 
2. the breakfast club
3. scary movie 1-4
4. lion king
5. star wars 1-6


----------

